

Many Restaurants Remain Oblivious to Mobile Web - mkn
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/03/20/many-restaurants-rem.html

======
kyochan
I doubt that restaurants will do anything about it when there are sites like
yelp and opentable that do offer mobile versions.

It would be nice if they do though, since that means more work for me.

------
mkn
While this piece is a bit light, I thought it might provoke discussion since
it represents a real unmet need that is being griped about in the wild.

~~~
rms
The need is mostly met, at this point it is a marketing challenge. Weebly is
good enough for just about every small business to make their own webpage.

